# Pudding



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Regrettably we end 2007 with the sad news that Pudding, our 15yr old Yorkie cross had to be put to sleep this morning after suffering a stroke yesterday.

She loved being out in the motorhome and many of you will have met her (or probably tripped over her) at one of the many rallies she has attended. It will be very sad and strange going to Shepton Show in January without her.

She had a long and happy life and is now resting peacefully. We will miss her so much.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

sorry to hear that, Ken; I shall certainly miss tripping over the lead!


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

Hi Ken (& Jen),

Sorry to hear the sad news. Our wee dog was 15 too, when we had to have him put down, earlier this year. 
We both miss him, however, Rita especially finds it hard at times.

Condolences to you both.

J & R


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

We were there not long ago Ken, as you may be aware.

We still miss the old girl even though we have Gracie, the new pup. Just back from a walk in the woods with her, and we both remarked how much old Lucy used to love it there.

Our sympathies, we know just how you feel.

Dave


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi Ken and Jen

So sorry to hear your news, a sad loss to you. 


stew


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

God Bless Puds we shall miss having a lodger in our van, have fun at the Rainbow Bridge Puds and give Teazel a kiss from us.


Jac & John


----------



## Motorhomersimpson (May 9, 2005)

Hi Ken & Jen,

sorry to hear the sad news, I'm sure you will both miss her. 

Rob


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Very sad, Ken & Jen, she seemed a right character around your van.

We've just had 6 Goldens running around us all day; it's nice to be back to just the one.

Dave


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

So sorry to hear of Puddings passing. She looks a lovely wee dog, love her name. Having lost our irish setter at around the same age can really sympathise with how you must be feeling.


----------



## patnles (Oct 26, 2006)

So sorry to here about Pudding (love the name) I'm sure he will be enjoying himself at the bridge now. As the owner of a 14 year old lab I'm already dreading the inevitable. My thoughts are with you.
Lesley


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

Really sorry to hear your sad news,we know how you feel having lost Sam last year,fortunately still we have Ky to keep us company,

hope you have a better new year

Steve and Sharon.


----------



## lindyloot (May 20, 2007)

Hi Ken sorry to hear about Pudding. We've already lost one of the pair of Yorkies we have/had. Gizmo went to Rainbowbridge in 2004 at the age of 15 ( 8 weeks after Rich lost his Germanshepherd of 9 years Dillon).We still have Gizmo's partner Gypsy she is a small Yorkie and will be 17 in April and a young Germanshepherd , Rigger, he will be 4 in July
Lin


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

Run free at the Rainbow Bridge, Pudding. 

Russell xx


----------



## slaphead (May 14, 2005)

*pudding*

hope our reggie and pudding meet up at rainbow bridge...best wishes ken & jen


----------



## damondunc (Feb 14, 2006)

So sorry to read about Pudding,she was a sweet little girl.

Run Free At The Bridge Little Pudding 



Chris


----------



## annetony (May 1, 2005)

So Sorry to hear about Pudding, she looks a gorgeous little doggie, I have only just read your post as I have just got my computer back after being repaired, I thought we were losing my old dog Rusty just before Christmas he had a bit of a funny do but seems to be ok now, my little pup Tizzie is keeping him on his toes, Take care and remember you still have your memories


Anne


----------

